# Apple app doesn't believe it's at home



## eboydog

Perhaps this is a easy problem however when I connect to my Tivo the app thinks I'm not on my home network when in fact I am.

I have rebooted my stream, restarted my apple touch and yet when connected to wifi on my home network, I don't use my stream much so I have no clue, this has worked fine in the past just been awhile since I used it last.


----------



## lgnad

Id try:

-Make sure you're using the latest version of the app

-Re-setup streaming in the Tivo App:
hit the gear icon up top
Under streaming click 'setup' and go through the steps
(should take like 5 seconds total)

-sign out/back in of your account in the app
gear icon/sign out

-Reboot all of your networking equipment


----------



## moyekj

Yes, a common suggestion is log out then back in again in the app.


----------



## eboydog

I have done all that numerous times, connected to a different wireless AP that was truly not in my home and then reconnected to my home wifi. The stupid app sees my Tivo's so something is working. Oh and again it thinks my MAK is invalid which at this point I almost have the MAK memorized by typing it in so many times.

This thing worked a month ago just fine, I only got the Stream with the idea that Tivo will follow though with Android support this coming summer but really if Apple doesn't work then there is no hope. I have two Apple devices in my home but several Android devices.

I contacted Tivo, they didn't have any better suggestions and dropped the incident claiming it was resolved. My respect for Tivo has now dropped to low level I have never experienced before. 

Perhaps if they spent more time fixing the technical bugs instead of worrying more about how to limit their devices due to fear of hurting someone's copyright on their recorded content, they would have a better product. If this doesn't start working then I getting rid of it, I now understand the negitive criticism of the TiVo Stream.


----------



## eboydog

After almost an hour and half working with Tivo support which ended when the support guy just decided the chat session was done and closed it, they don't have a clue but it must be something with the iPad touch I'm using I guess as I had my son check his iPhone 5s and it's working proper. 

Dang thing worked fine a few weeks ago and as I only use it for Tivo app and don't even have any other apps loaded on it other than the factory loaded apps and the Tivo app. Only thing that occurred was the battery dies on it from not being charged. This why I depise Apple products, when they work they work but when they fail you are left with no help at all as they are so fuzzy and warm to keep the user from encountering any overwhelming technical to help diagnosing the problem. 

Anyone have any ideas on what to do other than to throw it as hard as I can against the wall?

Give me any rooted Android device over an apple any day.... But root may bite me when if Tivo ever comes out with supporting the real tablets and phones. Oh well....


----------



## moyekj

Some more things to try:

* Have you tried deleting the TiVo app on your iPad and re-installing it?
* With a browser go to stream config page:


Code:


http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo

then click on the "Service" button and check to see the TSN of the TiVo you're trying to use is listed there and that you haven't exceeded the 12 streaming clients list.
* Cick on the "Restart Now" button from the "Main" page while you're at it to see if that helps.


----------



## telemark

What does the App do when interacting with the Tivo's (instead of the stream).

Shouldn't the remote and list of shows and stuff not work as well?

When I have login problems I have to logout and shutdown the ipad. Then I'll get more options like Sign-in via MAK.


----------



## eboydog

moyekj said:


> Some more things to try:
> 
> * Have you tried deleting the TiVo app on your iPad and re-installing it?
> * With a browser go to stream config page:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo
> 
> then click on the "Service" button and check to see the TSN of the TiVo you're trying to use is listed there and that you haven't exceeded the 12 streaming clients list.
> * Cick on the "Restart Now" button from the "Main" page while you're at it to see if that helps.


Yes, reinstalled the app many times.

Now I'm trying the Web interface and it's not responding (over wireless), I will have to get to a wired PC and try it..... Of course my Stream box is attached now to "router" and not the "switch" (see below as this was TiVo's support suggestion).

Now why didn't Tivo support suggest the Web interface? I asked the guy I was working with yesterday if the was any local interface to the stream which he said no. What good is Tivo support if they don't know anything about TiVo's? Oh Tivo told me too that they don't support Tivo s attached to "switches" (ethernet switches) and they only way to connect TiVo's by ethernet is to attach them to the "router", I about lost it when he said that and sarcastically asked if they supported attachment by "hubs" instead which he then asked me "what is a hub? ". Were on earth do they get these support people?


----------



## eboydog

moyekj said:


> Some more things to try:
> 
> * Have you tried deleting the TiVo app on your iPad and re-installing it?
> * With a browser go to stream config page:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo


Is there any documentation or explanation of the Stream's web info screens?

what is the _Log 911 Timestamp:_ button do? Call 911?!?!?!


----------



## eboydog

Ok, another thought, in the http://[I]IP address of Stream[/I]:49152/sysinfo screen, there is an option to select "proxy" in the Out of Home button.

If port forward though my firewall the IP address of my stream, could this possibly be an option?

The thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512274 someone suggests that port 1195 is used, I wonder what will happen if I forward that port?


----------



## moyekj

Log 911 is basically just leaving a marker in Stream logs and then forcing a call home to TiVo servers to upload the logs. i.e. It's a TiVo debugging tool.
The "proxy" is only used for out of home streaming which is not what you are dealing with right now.

A red flag to me is you said on wireless you couldn't connect to the Stream URL, so since the iPad obviously has to use wireless then it may be having same problem connecting to the Stream? So next obvious thing to try is from Safari on your iPad try connecting to that URL.


----------



## eboydog

moyekj said:


> Log 911 is basically just leaving a marker in Stream logs and then forcing a call home to TiVo servers to upload the logs. i.e. It's a TiVo debugging tool.
> The "proxy" is only used for out of home streaming which is not what you are dealing with right now.
> 
> A red flag to me is you said on wireless you couldn't connect to the Stream URL, so since the iPad obviously has to use wireless then it may be having same problem connecting to the Stream? So next obvious thing to try is from Safari on your iPad try connecting to that URL.


Yea, something is weird, I can connect the sysinfo pages on a PC connected to ethernet, using a tablet by wireless gives nothing and the web page won't load. On the same wireless tablet I have a network utility program that can preform pings and network diagnostics, and I can't even ping the stream's ip address.

I have another wireless AP on my network, I tried that one with no change in behavior.


----------



## telemark

Your wireless network is misconfigured or your wireless AP's have crashed.

You can take a laptop and connect it to each wireless AP and also ethernet and record the IP's it is receiving..

Sounds like the AP's are in NAT instead of bridge mode.


----------



## kdmorse

Can you check and report the following IP Settings:

IP Address
Netmask
Default Gateway

From the following 3 devices:

Tivo Stream
PC that can see the Stream
iPad that cannot

(I'm obviously angling at the theory that somehow the iPad isn't ending up on the same subnet as the stream)


----------



## telemark

kdmorse said:


> Can you check and report the following IP Settings:


Ya, thats easier, but add the Tivo's network settings as well.


----------



## eboydog

I'm working right to install a new wireless AP & router, just bought a ASUS RT-N66R.

My old Netgear N600 has been a pain since I bought it, it's the most worthless router I have ever had with no firmware updates and numerous problems.

I will have the new one up here in a bit and see if anything is different.


----------



## eboydog

Ha! *CRAPPY* Netgear router was the problem. The new ASUS router fixed it, that's the last Netgear product I will ever buy, anyone want a used Netgear router??

Internet seems more snappy too....


----------



## telemark

It's probably just the settings. But if you want to replace it anyway, it's a good time as any.


----------



## eboydog

I really don't believe it was the settings, the netgear was a very dumb router with relatively few options to control it I believe there is something wrong with it as at times it would go down and when shutting it off and back on it wouldn't power back up (could just be bad power supply). On top of that I forget that technology moves faster than I do and as I considered the Netgear router fairly new, it was in fact at least 6 years old.

After doing a little research, the ASUS was a highly rated router with many enterprise level configurations options that the much older Netgear never had. I'm a retired IT guy and can't stand the "dumb" router setup screens were they try to shield you from the terrible technical options. Such a interface is fine for the typical home user as long as you don't have anything unconventional but for me, it's not what I want.

Only problem now is I have to go back to Tivo and tell them it was my network which will only encourage them to blame anything other than their products when someone else needs help with a same or similar issue. I do wish I could figure out what the real technical problem but I already spent too much time on this ans now that its working, so be it.


----------



## Austin Bike

I had a similar problem when moving to a temporary rental house. It was a 192.168.0.x to 192.168.1.x problem.


----------



## eboydog

Austin Bike said:


> I had a similar problem when moving to a temporary rental house. It was a 192.168.0.x to 192.168.1.x problem.


Were was your stream device though? Or are you describing that you moved everything from one to another?

l couldn't just let my problem rest without knowing the exact problem despite the new router fixing it so I set up my old router on a separate network and doing a little packet sniffing I found that my old router which had a public wifi option had somehow turned on lan isolation were any wireless device wasn't allowed to see any other network devi e other than having access to the internet. Despite turning the public wifi access off, something got screwed up in the router's config and radio isolation remained on despite having it turned off. I did a factory reset of the router and finally was able to get it to work but I like the new router so the netgear router goes into the junk box

For anyone considering any particular router before purchasing they should check the manufacture's support site and see how current the available firmware is including how often they release updates. Despite the RT-N66 router being an older router that was first announced in 2011, they are actively release firmware updates almost on a monthly basis which is unusual to say the least.


----------



## Austin Bike

eboydog said:


> Were was your stream device though? Or are you describing that you moved everything from one to another?
> 
> l couldn't just let my problem rest without knowing the exact problem despite the new router fixing it so I set up my old router on a separate network and doing a little packet sniffing I found that my old router which had a public wifi option had somehow turned on lan isolation were any wireless device wasn't allowed to see any other network devi e other than having access to the internet. Despite turning the public wifi access off, something got screwed up in the router's config and radio isolation remained on despite having it turned off. I did a factory reset of the router and finally was able to get it to work but I like the new router so the netgear router goes into the junk box
> 
> For anyone considering any particular router before purchasing they should check the manufacture's support site and see how current the available firmware is including how often they release updates. Despite the RT-N66 router being an older router that was first announced in 2011, they are actively release firmware updates almost on a monthly basis which is unusual to say the least.


All devices were in the same house. The problem I was having was that at my old house, my isp had the 1.x IP to the wan interface and in the rental it was 0.x.

I had a bunch of things on static IPs and interestingly, some things bridged the two networks and some things did not.

Going back and ripping out all of the static IPs and going full DHCP for the rental period seemed to fix all of my weird errors.


----------



## blacknoi

Let me add to this.

I have 2 roamios and a mini.

On sunday of this week, my roamio pro was telling my ipad and iphone both that i was away from my home network.

When I switched over to my roamio basic, everything was fine.

So same ipad and iphone, same app, same wifi network but one roamio thought i wasn't home and the other was working properly.

I couldn't reboot the roamio pro that was giving me the bogus 'away from home network' message as it was recording 4 things so I just waited.

Fast forward to last night and both roamios were working normally. I changed nothing / rebooted nothing.


----------



## eboydog

Austin Bike said:


> All devices were in the same house. The problem I was having was that at my old house, my isp had the 1.x IP to the wan interface and in the rental it was 0.x.
> 
> I had a bunch of things on static IPs and interestingly, some things bridged the two networks and some things did not.
> 
> Going back and ripping out all of the static IPs and going full DHCP for the rental period seemed to fix all of my weird errors.


I believe if you need to start over with Apple app, once it's setup it stores that basic local network identification and you need to either Uninstall/reinstall or try the app reset were either option will require you to be inside that new home network were the stream is resides for that initial setup for streaming. Once that is done it should work it should work until you move the stream and the TiVo's again.

My problem was my Wifi wouldn't allow any wireless device to see any wired devices which is useful if you want to run a public free Wifi with only Internet access (I do this when my kids and grandchildren visit as they "need" Internet and I don't want them on my home network). My dumb router got screwed up and despite Wifi isolation being turned off, it was in fact on.


----------



## rlcarr

I had posted about something related to this in the Roamio thread and then just ran across this thread. So...

Sometime in the past week or so (I don't use the apps that often) the TiVo apps on my iPhone and iPad are no longer seeing my Roamio.

Whenever I start the app it claims I am "away from home network", and when I try to log in with the Media Access Key the apps claim it is invalid (!). I can see the MAK in my Roamio system info page and it's the same as it's always been and matches what I see when I log into tivo.com.

It doesn't seem to be connectivity -- I can go to http:<streamIP>:49152/sysinfo (where "streamIP" is the IP address of the stream device embedded in the Roamio) and see the info screen fine from the iPhone, iPad, and my laptop.

I've also tried uninstalling the iPhone app and reinstalling it several times to no avail (haven't done this on the iPad because I have a bunch of downloaded shows that I don't want to redownload if I don't have to).

The sysinfo screen says:
System Time:	Tue May 06 2014 19:46:12 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)
Software Version:	19.1.6-USB-6
Build Date:	Feb 18 2014-11:01:05
Network Address:	192.168.1.133
Hardware Address:	00:11:<redacted>
Serial Number:	<redacted>
Streaming State:	Ready
Transcode Status:	Idle (1009058s)
System Power:	Standby (1008452s)
System Temp:	40 C

Any idea what the heck could be going on?


----------



## rlcarr

I have rebooted my Roamio to no avail. And FWIW, it is at 20.4.1.


----------



## eboydog

rlcarr said:


> I had posted about something related to this in the Roamio thread and then just ran across this thread. So...
> 
> Sometime in the past week or so (I don't use the apps that often) the TiVo apps on my iPhone and iPad are no longer seeing my Roamio.
> 
> Whenever I start the app it claims I am "away from home network", and when I try to log in with the Media Access Key the apps claim it is invalid (!). I can see the MAK in my Roamio system info page and it's the same as it's always been and matches what I see when I log into tivo.com.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be connectivity -- I can go to http:<streamIP>:49152/sysinfo (where "streamIP" is the IP address of the stream device embedded in the Roamio) and see the info screen fine from the iPhone, iPad, and my laptop.
> 
> I've also tried uninstalling the iPhone app and reinstalling it several times to no avail (haven't done this on the iPad because I have a bunch of downloaded shows that I don't want to redownload if I don't have to).
> 
> The sysinfo screen says:
> System Time:	Tue May 06 2014 19:46:12 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)
> Software Version:	19.1.6-USB-6
> Build Date:	Feb 18 2014-11:01:05
> Network Address:	192.168.1.133
> Hardware Address:	00:11:<redacted>
> Serial Number:	<redacted>
> Streaming State:	Ready
> Transcode Status:	Idle (1009058s)
> System Power:	Standby (1008452s)
> System Temp:	40 C
> 
> Any idea what the heck could be going on?


Have you reset the stream? If it a plus or pro, reboot the Roamio. You say the Apple devices can't see the Tivo, does it believes it's away from home or you can't even pull up a guide or list of recorded shows of the selected Tivo?


----------



## rlcarr

As I said in my post, the iOS devices report being "away from home network". I can log into my app with my tivo.com account credentials, but logging in with my MAK is rejected as an "invalid MAK".

The iOS devices have network connectivity to the TiVo. As I said, I can see the http:<streamIP>:49152/sysinfo page fine from both devices.

And I've rebooted the Roamio and it didn't fix the problem.


----------



## eboydog

rlcarr said:


> As I said in my post, the iOS devices report being "away from home network". I can log into my app with my tivo.com account credentials, but logging in with my MAK is rejected as an "invalid MAK".
> 
> The iOS devices have network connectivity to the TiVo. As I said, I can see the http:<streamIP>:49152/sysinfo page fine from both devices.
> 
> And I've rebooted the Roamio and it didn't fix the problem.


Your situation sounds very similar to my problem were the old wireless access point threw all my wireless connections into a wireless isolation mode in that while if granted internet access though my router, it wouldn't allow any wireless device to see any other devices. I could browse to the web sysinfo screen but that was all. I had a IP tool that I have installed on one of my android tablets, I found when my wireless was in such a mode, if user that utility to "ping" the stream box, it wouldn't reply. I believe my router was disabling UDP broadcasts and allowing only HTTP port requests, Having http access doesn't necessarily mean the wireless device has all network access.

There is a IP utility program in the Apple store "Utility Network for IOS", I found it by searching for "IP utility". You might install it, find the IP address of your Stream and use that utility to ping that address, that way you can see if your IOS device can in fact reach the stream or not. If you can then there is the problem lies with the IOS app, if not then then you have a wireless network problem and work the problem from there.


----------



## rlcarr

Well, it all worked fine from January until a week (or less) ago, and I haven't changed anything about networking configuration from when it was working to now, so I doubt it's any sort of WiFi problem. But I'll check.

Also, the iOS devices have no problem reaching and displaying the Stream's system info page. So they definitely have network connectivity to the Stream.


----------



## eboydog

Try calling Tivo for support is an option, I had to run though the entire, making service calls on all my Tivo including the stream, reboot everything, connect the stream box directly to a port on the router switch instead of the big switch it had been connected to, re installing the IOS app. when it was said an done, they didn't help much.

Now I will say I one thing did change after I questioned if they could see the Stream box and they finally relented and did something on their side which at first I couldn't see the stream box when I went into settings, system information of the IOS app. Only after they did something on their side did that show up for me (thye confirmed they could see my Stream). Under the settings option of the IOS app, see if you have it you can force the Stream to either restart or make a service call, try both of those options too if you have them. When you go into the settings and under system information, if you don't see your Stream box's IP address then you won't see the options to restart or make a service call; I understand when you say yoou can reach the web interface from you IOS device however the Stream used ports other than just http to communicate, TCP ports 2190 & 2191 however it also uses broadcasts UPnp too which in some situations doesn't work like it's suppose to to a large variety of home routers that implement it differently. Have you reset your internet router/AP (assuming you are using router that has the wireless AP built in to it?).

The Tivo Stream uses UPnp to detect and connect to the IOS app when you are local on your home network and unfortunately there aren't many tools to verify that UPnP is working correctly despite being able to connect to the web interface. If the IOS app can't connect then the assumption is that the IOS device in out of home and that's when you are forced to connect using your Tivo login instead of the MAK. The MAK credential is only successful if the app detects the Stream in the local networked environment.


----------



## MacJoe

Had this same issue recently, and remembered I had just had to replace my wireless router. I checked if perhaps the Stream could be part of the problem, which it seemed it wasn't. Then I replaced the new D-Link router with a Buffalo router...and boom, problem was solved.

I searched the D-Link to try and figure out to configure it correctly, but it didn't seem to provide the hooks to be able to do so. But the real question is why in the world would they turn this off.

Doing some additional research, it also seems (to a 3rd party) that TiVo does approach the streaming thing a little odd, and that it may be as much to blame as to why this happens as anything. But the fix seems to be a different router (in my case Cisco and Buffalo works, D-Link does not... and it may only be specific models within those classes). So if you're stuck, try an inexpensive router, or borrow one, and give that a try


----------

